# What would you do?



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

As background info: Divorced after I caught my Ex sleeping with OW. They now live together. My Ex was and is on disability for a serious work injury and collects substantial weekly benefits for the rest of his life. Of course he is always broke and behind on his bills. (I get bill collectors calling my house looking for him although we have been divorced for 2 years now.)

Early in my separation I saw an email from the OW to one of her friends which said “I finally found what I was looking for, a man to support me so I don’t have to work anymore.” (I saw this because I had put spyware on Ex's computer when I was gathering evidence of his cheating.) Shortly thereafter, the OW quit her job and moved in with EX (in a different town) and filed a claim for Unemployment Benefits. She put the reason as “Because I had to move to take care of my disabled boyfriend”. BARF! (My ex is unable to work but does not have to be taken care of.) Her claim was denied.

Sometime last year the OW had a minor surgery on her neck. Now she is trying to claim social security disability benefits. She is claiming arm, hand pain, thigh pain and depression. The woman just turned 49 this year. I have no doubt my Ex is coaching her through this.

Anyway, the Social Security Administration denied her claim so she hired a lawyer to file Appeals for her. (I saw the paperwork in my mother-in-laws guest bathroom where she left it when they were there last week). 

She states she is so disabled that she can hardly even brush her teeth. That she has to wait hours after waking up for the numbness to go away in her arm to brush her teeth and hair. That she is depressed because she had no health care insurance and can't find a job. (She told my MIL last year that she wasn't going to work again.) 

Strange that she can’t brush her teeth but she can hunt all day, fish all day, cook, clean, move furniture and carry her grandbaby around. Photos all over FB of these events.

A person can file a report (online) for fraudulent Social Security claims. They can ask to remain Anonymous and the Social Security won’t divulge anything about who reported them. 

Part of me wants to report her and part of me thinks “who cares”. There are two reasons I want to report her (1) Because she deserves it for knowingly sleeping with my husband; and (2) I am sick of healthy people faking injuries and my tax money supporting them. 

My son and daughter-in-law have never heard any of her complaints and weren't even aware she had filed a claimed. 

What would you do? Turn her in or let it go?


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

If you know she is a fraud, turn her in. The rest of us shouldn't have to pay for her to freeload.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

movealong said:


> If you know she is a fraud, turn her in. The rest of us shouldn't have to pay for her to freeload.


Hooray! Someone with a lick of sense!
She is attempting to commit Federal Fraud...I say roll the dice and watch the fur fly. :smthumbup:

After that, it will either be jail or work...neither of which will sound appealing to her.

Talk about a cold dish of "Revenge"....hehehehehe.

:2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

What do you get out of it?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow this women is a cheater all the way around.....sound like your ex got a real winner.

There is a reason for the fraud site, so use it!


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Aren't you committing a crime by not reporting or does it even work like that anymore?


----------



## JustFree (Sep 17, 2014)

It sounds like you already know what to do. It is either right or wrong and I am pretty sure you know it is wrong. . . Turn her in pronto!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

DO IT! I get so sick of this kind of crap.


----------



## dajam (Jul 14, 2014)

IMHO. If it is something you know is true, and you know you should do it.. Then do it.. 

Fraud is fraud.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just got home from work and had a chance to reply. I do think the right thing to do is report her. My Ex's cousin (who is around them a lot) tells me there is nothing wrong with her, that she just doesn't want to go to work. I can't really blame her because she has to know that if she went to work, my Ex would cheat on her with someone else. Guess she can't take that chance. 

Firebelly1: What I get out of it is the same thing all the other hard working people will hopefully get.... a chance to collect Social Security benefits that we paid into the system when we get elderly and need it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep report her.... Hopefully you can give some solid info so that they can check up on her.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I would turn my attention to healing myself and caring for my needs.

You are still obsessed with this woman. By letting her go, you let youself become stronger. Wiser. Better.

Face it, she hired a lawyer. And most probably, she'll win. But really, what has she actually won? A cheater husband and a sore back.

You're on top here. Stay there. Don't get dragged down to her level. Let it go.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

It sounds like you want to do this for the right reasons, not to get back at her. And the way you came about the information wasn't like you were seeking it out with a mission to ruin her life.

So while I agree that you shouldn't focus too much on her/your ex, I DO think she should be reported. 

I know I don't want to pay people for laziness. And based on some of my background, I know that insurance companies DO investigate curious claims. They don't waste as much time on the short term injuries but those who are seeking long term support where fighting it pays off, they will. It's fraud.

Report it and send them the link to her facebook account where she posts dated photos/comments. It's not about what they did to YOU, but what they are doing to the system. Fraud costs HONEST people millions of dollars a year in taxes on increased hospitalization, legal defense and investigation, prosecution and pay outs. The more that are prosecuted and made an example of, the fewer that will try it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Frauds make it harder for legitimate claims to get approved. The system automatically denies first claims, I think. It took seven years and we had to appeal all the way to a special judge because social security made numerous factual and procedural errors along the way.

Gather your evidence and report her.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Baseballmom6 said:


> Early in my separation I saw an email from the OW to one of her friends which said “I finally found what I was looking for, a man to support me so I don’t have to work anymore.” Shortly thereafter, the OW quit her job and moved in with EX


You should have sent him that email.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't hesitate!! Report her sorry a$$


----------



## HeyMon (Apr 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yep report her.... Hopefully you can give some solid info so that they can check up on her.


Send 'em the Facebook link...


----------



## MrsVain (Feb 1, 2009)

Baseballmom6 said:


> As background info:
> She states she is so disabled that she can hardly even brush her teeth. That she has to wait hours after waking up for the numbness to go away in her arm to brush her teeth and hair. That she is depressed because she had no health care insurance and can't find a job. (She told my MIL last year that she wasn't going to work again.)
> 
> Strange that she can’t brush her teeth but she can hunt all day, fish all day, cook, clean, move furniture and carry her grandbaby around. Photos all over FB of these events.
> ...


TURN HER IN....take screenshots of her facebook with dates and activities. and turn her in.....

i HATE HATE that people like this take advantage of our welfare system while i struggle to pay my bills and feed my kids.

it is just a bonus that she is the homewrecker in your marriage. 

turn in the evidence and sleep better at night.


----------



## MrsVain (Feb 1, 2009)

Revamped said:


> I think I would turn my attention to healing myself and caring for my needs.
> 
> You are still obsessed with this woman. By letting her go, you let youself become stronger. Wiser. Better.
> 
> ...


What are you babbling about? how is she obsessed with this woman. the woman (can you call her that) is trying to screw over the whole entire population so that she can stay home and not have to work.

if she hired a lawyer? Hire a lawyer for what? what would she "win" 

i guess you know something that i dont know...because i think it is the right thing to turn someone in when they try to fraud the government. it is only a bonus that this fraud is the homewrecker of your marriage.


----------



## Alixendriss (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where you have taken this since I'm quite late in replying but I'm with most of the people in your thread. IMHO I would report her attaching all the evidence you have. With said evidence, you are proving the legitimacy of your report. And after you've done it, close that chapter of your life and only look forward beginning a new one.


----------

